# אז מה? קרדיטים?



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

אז מה? קרדיטים? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
כן!
מוכנות? מוכנים?

הגיע הרגע לקרדיטים!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

נעים מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מעין, 29 ואייל, 32. אני עובדת במשרד משעמם וחולמת על עסק משלי בתחום הארומתרפיה והקוסמטיקה הטבעית, שזה מה שאני אוהבת ולמדתי. אייל הוא איש מכירות מדופלם שכרגע מוכר ציוד מחשבים ושרתים וכל מיני כאלה אבל יכול למכור גם קרח לאסקימוסים ושמפו להחלקת השיער לאנשים קרחים. הוא ציני, מצחיק, אוהב להמציא מילים וללטף חתולים.

בזמן הפנוי (למי יש בכלל) אני סורגת, תופרת, מלטפת חתולים וגם מכינה קרמים ומוצרים טבעיים, קוסמטיים וטיפוליים לעור ולשיער. יש לנו שני חתולים מדהימים (שמוצי, פנתר שחור ושובה לב ופליקס, ינשוף זעוף ומפונק).


----------



## yael rosen (28/6/13)

איזה דבר זה!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפשר לנשנש אותו דרך המחשב?!?

ולגבי העסק לקוסמטיקה הטבעית - אני הלקוחה הראשונה שלך


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

נשנשי חופשי 
הוא רך כמו צמר גפן מתוק


----------



## arapax (28/6/13)

זה אחד מהשניים? 
כי מצד אחד הוא לא שחור, אבל מצד שני הוא יותר חמוד מזעוף...


----------



## haych (28/6/13)

ממש קשה לראות, אבל גם השחור שם!


----------



## arapax (28/6/13)

איך פספסתי? טוב, נאשים את העייפות. 
אין על חתולים שחורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זהו, סיימתי להפריע, את יכולה להמשיך בקרדיטים עכשיו (חתולים תמיד מסיחים את דעתי מכל סוגייה אחרת)


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

חתולים שחורים הם הכי הכי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
מאוהבת בו קשות, הא יודע ומנצל את זה


----------



## yael rosen (28/6/13)

איזה פנתר מהמם 
רק לקחת אותו ולהתרכבל איתו וכל הבעיות בעולם נעלמות


----------



## Norma Desmond (28/6/13)

גם אני לא קלטתי אותו


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

שניהם שם אבל שמוצי כ"כ שחור... 
שבלילה לא רואים אותו! 
ופליקס ינשוף זעוף כשהוא קם משינה, זה כ"כ מצחיק, כולו עקום עם סימנים של שינה


----------



## Amazing18 (28/6/13)

אין דברים כאלה!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
אההההההההה מה זה?!?!!? מהמם!!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (28/6/13)

אוי, איזה דבר זה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה שמת חתול על ההתחלה? עכשיו איבדתי ריכוז וכל מה שאני רוצה זה לנשק ולמשמש אותו


----------



## bluestvixen (28/6/13)

קנית אותי עם התמונה הזאת! 
איזה מושלמים קטנים!

סיקרנת אותי עם החלום שלך, איפה למדת?


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

למדתי ארומתרפיה בקמפוס ברושים וקוסמטיקה ורוקחות טבעית אצל לילך נאור.
בלימודי הארומתרפיה לומדים גם קורסים בפיזיולוגיה, מיקרביולוגיה ואנטומיה מה שהופך את הכל להרבה יותר מעניין!


----------



## Norma Desmond (29/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נהניתי מאוד לקרוא אותם. התמונות שלכם נהדרות ואת יפיפיה בשמלת החתונה הנפלאה שלך

המון מזל טוב, הלוואי שגם המשך חייכם המשותפים יהיו מופלאים, מלאי אהבה, יופי, שלווה וחברות


----------



## Norma Desmond (29/6/13)

ובעתיד אשתדל גם לשרשר כמו שצריך


----------



## Shmutzi (30/6/13)

תודה נורמה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחכה לקרדיטים שלך


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

איך הכרנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
במקרה (או שלא). זה היה לפני 9 שנים (!) בדירה של ידיד משותף. לא היינו זוג בתחילת ההיכרות, לפחות לא במובן המקובל של המילה... אבל אחרי חודש של "יחד" כבר עברתי לגור אצלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ומאז... מאז אנחנו יחד בהכל, מדברים על הכל, חולקים, נעזרים, אוהבים. אייל הוא איש שיחה מדהים (כשהוא זונח לרגע בצד את הציניות והצחוק האופייניים לו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

על שקדי מרק והצעה 
אוקיי, ההצעה... תפסה אותי בהפתעה מוחלטת. שנים הייתי אנטי חתונה. למה אני צריכה את זה? למה מישהו צריך את זה? למה זה טוב? סתם הוצאה כספית, סתם בירוקרטיה, סתם סתם סתם. אייל ידע את זה ובמשך תקופה ארוכה זה גם לא היה באוויר. לפני כמה שנים הוא שאל אותי מה דעתי על חתונה ואמרתי לו שלא צריך. בשביל מה...

אז עברו כמה שנים והגיע יום ההולדת ה-29 שלי. הוא אמר שיש הפתעה ושאל אם אוכל לקחת חופש מהעבודה. התלהבתי כ"כ! אני ממש לא צריכה סיבה מיוחדת בשביל לקחת חופש מהעבודה, מבחינתי לקחת חופש תמידי ממנה... אבל לצערי כל יום חופש שם נספר בדקדקנות ובגלל חופשות כפויות בחגים הגדולים אני במינוס ימים. אז אמרתי לו שכנראה שלא... 
אייל לא ויתר, התקשר לעבודה וביקש מהבוסית שלי חופש עבורי. קיבל אישור ותוכניתו ה'זדונית' יצאה לדרך. ביום ההולדת עצמו הוא מגיש לי מתנה עטופה. אני פותחת ומוצאת מדריך למטייל במלטה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יש לי פטיש להיסטוריה. מבצרים, טירות, כנסיות, אבנים ישנות, פיסות אדמה, כלים... הדימיון שלי מתחיל לרוץ שעות נוספות ומעלה דימויים של אבירים וגבירות שהלכו שם לפני מאות או אלפי שנים, הביטו לנוף שאף אחד מאיתנו כבר לא יכול לראות, נשמו אוויר נקי מפיח ומפעלים מזהמים, הגו מזימות ואהבו אהבות פראיות. לאור זאת, מלטה עבורי היא תיבת אוצר. מעולם לא הייתי שם לפני זה אבל התמונה שעל הספר וחיפושים באינטרנט + קריאה אינטנסיבית של המדריך האיצה בי את פעימות הלב וגרמה לי להתרגש לטיול הזה לא רק בגלל הטיסה, החופש ומתנת יום ההולדת הכי מושקעת שקיבלתי אלא כי מלטה, שהייתה שנים רבות תחת שלטון בריטי (עוד חולשה שלי...) רווייה בכנסיות, במבצרים ובהיסטוריה. איזה כיף! טיול של חמישה ימים בין דפי ההיסטוריה. 

ביום השני לטיול אייל רצה שנלך למקום שנקרא החלון הכחול. קבענו מסלול, נכנסו לרכב השכור (יש לציין שאייל הצליח לנהוג עם הילוכים בצד הימני של הכביש כמו יליד המקום!) והתחלנו לדווש. אייל היה נורא לחוץ להגיע כבר לחלון הכחול ואחרי שהסתובבנו, טיילנו, אכלנו ושתינו יצאנו לכיוון. למרות ה-GPS לקח לנו זמן למצוא את המקום אבל ברגע שהגענו, נגלה לעינינו נוף באמת, באמת מדהים. ים כחול כחול, פתוח לרווחה וחוף סלעי. אייל שלח אותי לצלם קצת וכשעמדתי עם הפנים לים הוא חיבק אותי מאחור ואמר לי "נכון שלפעמים המרק הוא רק תירוץ? אז לפעמים גם מלטה היא רק תירוץ..." הלב שלי התחיל לדפוק חזק, הבנתי מה הולך לקרות... נלחצתי! כ"כ! לפני שהסתובבתי אליו יצא לי משפט די דבילי, שאייל טורח להזכיר לי פה ושם חח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"אל תעשה שטויות..." הסתובבתי אליו וראיתי את הטבעת. טבעת שהוא קנה 3 חודשים לפני זה והצליח לשמור עליה בסוד. הייתי פשוט בהלם, שתקתי, בוהה בטבעת. 
"נו? מה את רוצה שאני אכרע ברך?"
"טוב אז תשים לי אותה!"
איך הרסתי ככה רגע רומנטי... 
אבל בסוף, טבעת על האצבע, חזרנו לרכב מחוייכים ומרוצים והמשכנו את הטיול מאורסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SSnow (28/6/13)

איזה כיף! 
ריגשת אותי עם הסיפור (ואין על משפטים מוזרים בהצעות, זה מה שהופך את כל הסיפור למיוחד יותר! חח)

לגבי מלטה - מקום מדהים, מדהים, מדהים, היינו שם לפני כחצי שנה ופשוט נדהמנו מכמה המקום יפה, והאנשים מקסימים... אגב היסטוריה ומבצרים וכאלה... מקווה שיצא לכם לבקר בעיר המבצר מדינה - מקום מרתק לדעתי. ויש גם את המקום הזה שפעם היה בית הממשל שם וכיום הוא משמש כמוזיאון ברובו, אני סיכמתי את הביקור שמוזיאון הזה בWOW! ... מכל זה שהינו שם שבוע ימים וראינו בכל יום מלא דברים, הרגשנו שהספקנו בקושי חצי מהמבחר ואנו מתכוונים לחזור לשם בהמשך...

סורי שחפרתי.. ממשיכה לקרוא בכיף!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

מדינה היפה! בטח שהיינו  
מקום מדהים ביופיו ומרתק בהיסטוריה שלו, כל הרחובות והסמטאות ההיסטוריות - נפלא!
המוזיאון הזה שם באמת WOW! יכולתי להסתובב שם שעות...


----------



## מנגו חצוף (28/6/13)

חמודהההההההההההה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
YOU BIACHHHHH

למה לילה לפני מבחן למההההה

טוב הקרדיטים שלך יהיו התגמולים שלי כל פעם שאסיים פה פרק
ברינג איט און!!!!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

מוהאהאהאהא! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יאללה קטן עליך המבחן מחר


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

איפה מתחילים? אני לא רוצה אולם!!! 
אחרי חודש ואולי אפילו קצת יותר, התחלנו לחשוב ברצינות על העסק. ידענו שאנחנו לא רוצים חתונה גדולה, אלא חתונה שבאמת תיערך בנוכחות האוהבים והאהובים שלנו. ביקשנו משתי המשפחות רשימה של אנשים שהם מעוניינים להזמין וערכנו אחת כזו בעצמנו. הגענו לכ-130 אנשים. מעולה! התחלתי לחרוש באינטרנט (וגם הגעתי לפורום המקסים הזה) וחיפשתי מקומות לאירועים קטנים. דרך מיט4מיט צמצמתי את הרשימה למקומות שנראו לי לא סטנדרטיים, לא אולם או גן אלא כאלה שהיה להם אופי, מראה  אחר. אחרי כמה שיחות למקומות שונים (כמו שדות ים, כפר הס, גלריית לורנס שמחיר למנה בהם מרקיע שחקים והרבה מעבר לתקציב שלנו) הבנו שאירועים קטנים עולים יותר... ושכמעט אין מקומות ברדיוס שלנו שערוכים לאירוע עם פחות מ-300 אנשים. 

אבל אז... אז מצאתי במיט4מיט את אחוזת מרגו. כשהסתכלתי בתמונות חום בלתי מוסבר התפשט בגופי. הרגשתי ששם זה צריך לקרות. כ"כ קיוויתי שאין שם חתולים בשק (אלא רק כאלה שמסתובבים חופשיים ומדושנים בחצר!) ואכן, בטלפון היו מאוד נחמדים, הסבירו את המחירים והגענו לפגישה. שתי שניות בהיותנו במקום, הרגשת החום בגוף עלתה והדביקה את אייל. אחרי שיחה נעימה של שעה עם מוריס, בעל המקום, ידענו ששם נסגור. לא הלכנו למקומות אחרים ולא ביררנו יותר. אחרי שבועיים סגרנו תאריך מה שהותיר לנו חמישה חודשים לתכנון החתונה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הצוות של אחוזת מרגו - מוריס, לירון ומיטל - פשוט מדהימים. הם מסורים לעבודה, משתדלים מעל ומעבר (רציתי פרחי לבנדר על השולחן ולירון כתב בחוזה השתדלות לסגול כי הם מקבלים את הפרחים ממשתלה קרובה כל יום בהתאם למה שיש). הם באו לקראתנו מבחינת שדרוג התפריט והוספת מנות טבעוניות (הכלה טבעונית מה תגידו לא...?), הוספת סלטים וכו'. ההתנהלות מולם מאוד נוחה ובשונה מאולמות אחרים, אין תוספות על כיסא עם ארבע רגליים, צלחות למנה עיקרית ושאר המצאות. הכל כלול אז הכל כלול. השירות כמו במסעדה, המלצרים אלופים ואדיבים וכולם שיבחו את האוכל.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

החופה 
אין צורך להוסיף קישוטים או לשדרג עיצוב, אחוזת מרגו מספקים חופה יפה, קשת מתכת עם בד לבן פרוס.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

תשל"כ!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

הזמנות או לא להיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סיפור שהיה כך היה... 
בעבודה שלי במשרד יוצא לי לעבוד על תוכנות גרפיות וחשבתי שאוכל לעצב את ההזמנה לבד. אחרי אינספור ניסיונות ולילות לבנים למחצה הגענו לעיצוב שהיה נראה לנו בסדר. לאייל יש חבר גרפיקאי מעולה ואמרנו שנשלח לו את ההזמנה שיעיף מבט ויראה אם הכל בסדר לדפוס. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מה שקרה בפועל הוא שישבנו אצלו 4 שעות והא עשה הזמנה חדשה לפי מה שביקשנו. באמת שאין מספיק מילים להביע את ההערכה אליו, את הנתינה וההתעקשות שדברים ייצאו פרפקט. אבל מה... בעיצוב שהחבר עשה במקום הדמויות של סאות'פארק היו ציפורים. כשהגענו לדפוס - פריפרינט בחולון - ראינו את הדמויות וכחובבי סאות'פארק מושבעים הנהנו אחד לשני וביקשנו מאחד הגרפיקאים שם שיחליף לדמויות בהזמנה. ראינו כי טוב, אישרנו וההזמנות + המגנטים יצאו לדפוס.

פרי פרינט מאוד נחמדים, המחירים נוחים ובגלל שלא הדפסנו הרבה הזמנות יכולנו לשדרג את סוג הנייר 0יש מינימום הזמנה של 300 ₪) ובחרתי נייר ממוחזר שנתן להזמנה חספוס נחמד. את המגנטים הדפוס נותן כבונוס ללא תשלום והיה נחמד לשבת עם ערימת ההזמנות, המגנטים והכרטיסים הקטנים, מפות ההגעה לאולם והמעטפות ולאחד הכל להזמנה רשמית אחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(התמונות לא טובות, כן, אבל אין לי קובץ JPG של הגרסה הסופית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
בתמונה - המגנט


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

הזמנה מקדימה 
במציאות ההזמנה חומה, אבל בתמונה נראה כאילו הרקע הורוד מאחור מתחיל להשתלט עליה כאילו היה דיבוק...


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

הזמנה מאחור 
שמות ההורים והטלפונים שלנו מוסתרים כמובן מאחורי המלבנים הלבנים


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

"מקודשת.. בטבעת זו אני נשבעת..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא היה בפלייליסט של החתונה! מוהאהאהא. 

אבל טבעות היו גם היו. 
כבר ציינתי שאני פריקית של היסטוריה וחיפשתי טבעת בניחוח של פעם. גם פה פניתי לאינטרנט ואחרי שהבנתי שלג'קסון יש כמעט מונופול וכל זוג שני עובר שם בדרך לחופה, החלטתי שלא בא לי לבדוק מקרוב אם החנות באמת עמוסה כמו שאומרים ואם באמת יש אינספור מגשים מסנוורים. כך, הגענו לנטע וולפה, שהעיצובים שלה באתר הרגישו לי נכונים וכשקראתי את הביקורות ואת טווח המחירים החלטתי ששווה לנסות. נטע מקסימה, הסטודיו שלה נמצא בצמוד לשוק הכרמל, העיצובים מיוחדים וחוויית החיפוש והקניה שם הייתה מאוד נעימה. עוד מהאתר שמתי עין על טבעת מרים, זו עם העלים ואחרי שעברנו בסטודיו על כל המגשים ידעתי שהעלים יהיו שלי. אהבתי שהיא לא עגולה חלקה, שאין לה סוף או התחלה ושהיא משלבת מוטיב של טבע שזה תמיד טוב מבחינתי. בחרתי זהב אדום כי זהב צהוב אני לא אוהבת ועל זהב לבן היא לא המליצה.

אייל עיצב עם נטע את הטבעת שלו והיא מאוד התלהבה מהבחירה שלו! היא מאוד הוגנת והמליצה לו לעשות את הטבעת מכסף כי חבל סתם מזהב לבן וכך יעלה לו פחות. זה עשה עלינו רושם טוב, ההגינות והיושרה המקצועית ולא רדיפה בלתי נגמרת אחרי עוד מכירה. מאוד ממליצה עליה גם מסיבה זו וגם כי המחירים שלה נוחים ביחס לשוק וזה היה לנו חשוב מאוד.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

וטבעת האירוסין כמובן! 
בחר אותה לגמרי לבד ואני ממש אוהבת אותה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נקנתה בצבאן ואין לי מושג כמה עלתה.


----------



## haych (28/6/13)

וואו! מיוחדת ויפהפיה


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

על רקע החלון הכחול


----------



## מנגו חצוף (28/6/13)

זאת הטבעת אירוסין הכי יפה שראיתי 
נשבעת!!!


----------



## yeela10 (28/6/13)

הטבעת הכי יפה שראיתי. וואו !!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (28/6/13)

וואוווווווווווווווו! 
אני לא בעניין של טבעות אירוסין (או טבעות בכלל,תעיד טבעת הנישואין שלי שמבלה בנעימים בקופסא שבמגרה, יחד עם הטבעת של בעלי. שונאי טבעות שכמונו) אבל זו טבעת מושלמת!


----------



## arapax (29/6/13)

מקסימה 
כל הכבוד לו


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

בגדי המלך החדשים או איך החתן עבר יותר מדידות 
מהכלה!

טוב, סאגה לא תתחיל אפילו לתאר את מה שהיה עם החליפה לכבודו.

מונחי תקציב, תמיד חיפשנו אופציות שיעמדו בציפיות שלנו אבל גם בתקציב. חיפוש באינטרנט הוביל אותי ליהושוע בן נון בדרום תל אביב. הביקורות (הלא רבות אמנם) מהללות, טווח המחירים מתאים - שילוב מנצח! שוב נטיותיי להיסטוריה ווינטג' גרמו לי לפנטז על לוק של וסט ומכנסיים בצבעים בהירים, בלי ג'קט (גם ככה אייל סובל מחום והיה נראה לי לא אנושי להעמיס עליו ג'קט בסוף מאי). החבר'ה ביהושוע היו מאוד נחמדים, זורמים עם שגעון הוינטג' שלי, כמו גם אייל שהיה חשוב לו שיהיה לו נוח ולא הרבה מעבר. בחרנו בדים, מידות נלקחו וקבענו להגיע למדידה ראשונה. אייל אפילו הפתיע וזרם על עניבת פרפר!! אדומה. מי היה מאמין. כל החליפה הוערכה בכ-900 שקלים, השארנו מקדמה של 200 ויצאנו שמחים בדילוגים מהחנות (טוב, לא באמת... זה לא איזור שכדאי לדלג בו). 

במדידה הראשונה היו בעיות במידות והיה צריך להקטין. 
במדידה השניה היו בעיות בתפירה (חוט כחול על בד חום? באמת??) 
במדידה השלישית לא עשו את כל התיקונים שהיה צריך וגם לא הגיעה החולצה בצבע שרצינו כי "לא היה לי זמן לפרוק את המכולה". 
במדידה הרביעית עדיין היה צורך להקטין את הוסט וליישר את הכפתורים (שלא נתפרו בדיוק מול החורים) ובשלב הזה כבר הצעתי לאייל שנלך למקום אחר, יעלה כבר יותר אבל לפחות החוויה והתוצר שנקבל יהיו טובים יותר. אייל לא כ"כ רצה... 
במדידה החמישית (כן, כן! חמישית! אל תשפשפו את העיניים, קראתם נכון) באנו עם אחותו של אייל שראתה את המקום, ראתה את החליפה וכששמעה שהחייט לא עשה את התיקונים כי המוכר "הוציא את הסיכות ולא זכרתי מה היה צריך לתקן" היא הצליחה לשכנע את אייל שיש גבול ולא ייתכן שבמדידה חמישית לא תהיה חליפה נורמלית. יצאנו משם ובהחלטה של רגע נכנסנו לסגל הסמוכה. אם יהושוע בן נון הוא מדינה מתפתחת בקצה הדרומי של העולם, סגל כמו סגל, הוא מדינה בצפון אירופה. יש מזגן, יש ריח נעים, יש מוכר שמבין בעיצוב ויודע להתאים את החליפה לאדם ולא ההפך. 

חרג מהתקציב? כן. חרג מהתקציב. אבל בשלב שבו היינו (כשלושה שבועות לפני החתונה) כבר לא יכולנו לסרב, השירות, האווירה, החוויה, החליפה המדהימה... לקחנו. התיקונים בוצעו כהלכה ובזמן ואייל אפילו הגיע לשם להתלבש ביום החתונה. החליפה אמנם לא הייתה מה שדמיינו (או דמיינתי...) אבל כ"כ התאימה לו ואפילו שילבה סגול, שזה אחד הצבעים האהובים עלי וצבע שחשבתי בהתחלה שיהיה מוטיב שולט בחתונה.

אגב, אם תהיתם, רק שבועיים אחרי החתונה קיבלנו טלפון מהמוכר ביהושוע בן נון. את המקדמה השארנו שם ונעלמו עקבותינו מהחנות. יחד עם זאת, אציין שהם כן אדיבים, באים לקראת הלקוח והמחירים סופר נוחים.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (28/6/13)

סגל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הכי היי סוסייטי נכון?


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

יש מצב... 
יקר יקר אבל מקבלים שירות ואווירה בסטנדרטים אחרים לגמרי.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

בוקר טוב כלה - מסיבת רווקות 
החברות המדהימות שלי ארגנו לי מסיבה שלא יכולתי לחלום שהיא תהיה כזו כיפית ומהנה!  

הן גירשו אותי מהבית וקישטו אותו, אחת הכינה אוכל טבעוני מצויין, השתיים האחרות הכינו משחקים. הן צילמו את אייל כשהוא עונה על שאלות שעליהן גם הייתי צריכה לענות. דאגו להשקות אותי בשאטים של ערק ואשכוליות, בירה ויין (זה עשה את העבודה לגמרי...). היינו 12 בנות כולל אחיות של אייל ואחותי ועוד חברות, צחקנו המוווון, שתינו וממש נהנינו. אני מודה להן על כל ההשקעה וההכנות – זה ממש לא מובן מאליו ואני באמת מרגישה שזכיתי בחברות כאלה. 

קיבלתי הלבשה תחתונה כמובן, מגבות וכל מיני כאלה והכי כיף היה לקבל מאחותי תמונה שהיא קולאז' של תמונות שלנו יחד בילדות ומהחברות הטובות מתנה לכל חוש (תמונה במסגרת מדהימה של אייל ושלי לחוש הראיה, דיסק עם שירים טובים לחוש השמיעה, נר ריחני בסגול כמובן לחוש הריח וכד')

לבנות הכנתי מתנה קטנה – שפתון להגנת והזנת השפתיים וחמאה לידיים/רגליים/גוף לעור יבש, מגורה או סתם בשביל הכיף. הכל כמובן מחומרים טבעיים וארומתרפיים. התכנו המקורי היה עטיפה אחרת לגמרי אבל בסוף הם נארזו בשקית אורגנזה תכלכלה.

בתמונה - שלט שהכינה חברה (שמתן לב שהוא מעוצב כבירית עם תחרה?  )


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

המתנה לחברות


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

חיבוק לאחותי


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

הרווקים חוגגים בלילה 
החבר'ה של אייל שכרו איזו דירה עם כל מה שדרוש לבנים להעביר את הזמן בכיף, היה הרבה אלכוהול (כן, נרשמו הקאות), בשר, פלייסטיישן, ג'קוזי, חשפנית וצחוקים כמעט עד אור הבוקר.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

בדרך לרבנות עוברים בכביש עוקף מקווה 
המקווה, הדבר שהכי הפחיד אותי בכל מפלצת החתונה. בגלל זה חשבתי על אופציות של חתונה אזרחית אבל אז חברה אמרה שחברה שלה התחתנה דרך צהר ולא עשתה מקווה. יופי! 
פניתי לצהר, התחלנו בתהליך כשתוך כדי מתברר שאין כביש עוקף למקווה ואין ברירה אלא לעשות אותו. היה לי מאוד קשה בהתחלה אבל עם הזמן התרגלתי לרעיון והתגברתי על עצמי. סה"כ החוויה לא הייתה נוראית, יותר מצחיקה ממפדחת ועברה תוך 10 דקות.

בצהר מאוד נחמדים, העבודה מולם בעיקר במיילים ומאוד מסודרת ונוחה. הם "שידכו" לנו רב ומדריכת כלות.

הרב וורן קיי הוא אדם מקסים, בריטי צעיר ורב פעלים שבפגישה איתו שוחחנו על ההיכרות שלנו, על עצמנו, הוא הסביר את מהלך החופה ומה עומד מאחורי כל דבר ונתן לנו הרגשה שאיך שאנחנו רוצים שזה יהיה – כך יהיה ואכן כך היה! הסכים שאתן לאייל טבעת ואפילו אמר לי שאין חובה מבחינתו שאלבש שאל בחופה כל עוד השמלה מכבדת אותי ואת המעמד (נו מה, סרגתי שאל, שלא אלבש אותו?!)

מדריכת הכלות שלי הייתה קרן יפה, אישה באמת חמודה שפגשתי בבית קפה וישבנו לדבר ובלי להרגיש עברו להן כמעט שעתיים. 
אני מאוד ממליצה על שניהם וגם על חתונה דרך צהר. יש לי הרגשה שזה חסך לנו הרבה אי נעימויות וקיצר תהליכים.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

איך נתארגן בבית עם שני החתולים? 
פשוט לא! 

אז חיפשנו מלון שיהיה בת"א כי רצינו להצטלם בנווה צדק ויפו ומצאנו את נינה הוטל בנווה צדק שלמרות שהיה הרבה מעל מה שהקצבנו לזה, היה בחירה ממש טובה. הבניין מזכיר מוטלים בלונדון שמבחינתי זה היה מעולה, ה"חדר" הוא סוויטה ענקית שיש בה הכל – סלון, חדר שינה, מרפסת, מטבח, כניסה והרבה אור. היה לנו ממש כיף וקיבלנו שירות טוב, שני זרי פרחים גדולים, תפוזים ושוקולד. 

הגעתי לשם בבוקר עם שלוש המלוות שלי, אכלנו ארוחת בוקר בבית הקפה נינה קפה שממול והתחלנו בהתארגנות. אחרי החתונה חזרנו לשם ויכולנו להישאר עד 12:00 למחרת.

*תמונה שצילמה חברה שלי, אחת המלוות שהיא גם צלמת חובבת ושהביאה את אבא שלה, הצלם המקצועי, בהפתעה! שיעשה לנו גם צילומים בהכנות


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

איפור כלה שלא נוסה על ארנבים - יש דבר כזה? 
יש. 

שאלתי כאן בפורום וייעצתם לי לשאול גם בפורום איפור שבמקרה מנהלת אותו בחורה מקסימה ומאפרת מדופלמת ומוכשרת שעונה לשם טל פלג. אחרי כמה מסרים בתפוז ושיחת טלפון קבעתי איתה איפור ניסיון.

המילה מקסימה מתלבשת על טל בדיוק. היא מאפרת בעדינות ובדיוק הנדסי ממש, לא מוותרת לשום קו סורר, מסתכלת מהזווית הזו ומהזווית ההיא וכיף לדבר איתה, שזה לא פחות חשוב! מעבר לחיבתנו המשותפת לחתולים (ולמכשפות!) גיליתי שזכויות בעלי חיים קרובות לליבה וזה עשה לי טוב. בסוף איפור הניסיון שממנו יצאתי מאוד מרוצה סגרתי איתה לאיפור החתונה וזו אחת הבחירות הכי מוצלחות שעשיתי. 

טל הגיעה ביום החתונה בזמן, עם חיוך ומזוודה ענקית מלאה בכל מיני גודיז של איפור. אחרי שראתה את השמלה שלי גם שינתה את האיפור כך שיתאים הרבה יותר מבחינת הצבעים והסגנון. המחיר שלה נוח לגמרי ביחס למה שהולך בשוק החתונות ושווה כל שקל. האיפור החזיק מעמד עד שנאלצתי בצער רב להוריד אותו בבוקר למחרת.

טל, אגיד לך שוב תודה מכל הלב, את באמת כישרון! היה לי ממש כיף איתך ואני ממליצה לכל כלה לעתיד שאני מכירה


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

איפור


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

ועוד איפור


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

תמונה שצילמה טל


----------



## MineSweeper (28/6/13)

טל מאפרת בחסד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(חבל שתפוסה בתאריך שלי...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

האיפור מהמם ומוציא לך את העיניים בצורה מושלמת! כמובן לא מזיק שאת יפהפיה... מזל טוב!


----------



## מנגו חצוף (28/6/13)

או! סוף סוף תמונה בחזית!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ועוד איזה חזית, בלי עין הרע טפו טפו טפו

תווי פנים של נסיכה בריטית


----------



## Norma Desmond (28/6/13)

איזה יופי! יש לך עיניים יפיפיות!


----------



## bluestvixen (28/6/13)

יפיפייה! 
האיפור מקסים, טל המדהימה has done it again!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

תודה! בזכות האיפור של טל


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/13)

יפיפיה! 
והאיפור מהמם!


----------



## yael rosen (29/6/13)

החסרתי פעימה וחצי


----------



## ronitvas (29/6/13)

יפהפיה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/7/13)

יפיפייה! 
וממה שיצא לי להתרשם מההשתתפות של טל בפורום - היא אכן אחת המקסימות!!!


----------



## smaak (29/6/13)

לא כל כך מסתדר לי 
מישהי שזכויות בעלי חיים קרובות לליבה (וזה מאוד מוערך על ידי אגב),
לבין שימוש בחשפנית במסיבת רווקים.
(ובלי כוונות להתחיל כאן וויכוח בנושא, היו כאן מספיק)


----------



## Shmutzi (30/6/13)

ואת חושבת שמישהו מהחברים שלו שאל אותי 
מה לעשות לו במסיבת רווקים...?
לא היה לי מושג וגם לו, לא היה מושג מה תכננו לו.
רק אמרו לו להגיע למקום מסויים בשעה מסויימת.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

איפור למלוות 
היו איתי 3 חברות טובות, אלו שגם ארגנו לי את מסיבת הרווקות. נורא רציתי לתת להן במתנה איפור ושטל תאפר גם אותן, אך מבחינת תקציב זה לא היה כ"כ אפשרי. לשמחתי, חברה טובה של חבר של אחת המלוות היא מאפרת בתחילת דרכה שהשסכימה בשמחה לתת מחיר מיוחד לשלושתן!

מאוד שמחתי שיצא ככה וביום החתונה היא הגיעה ואיפרה את שלושתן בכיף 

אלינור רוז - תודה שוב!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

שיער - קוסטה וינו 
אל קוסטה הגעתי בזכות טל פלג המאפרת. 
באיפור הניסיון שאלתי אותה אם היא יכולה להמליץ על מעצב שיער טוב שנמצא בטווח המחירים שלה והיא ישר המליצה עליו. התקשרתי וגיליתי בטלפון בחור חמוד ונעים, המחיר התאים וקבענו פגישה לניסיון. הגעתי אליו לדירה והפתעה – גם לו יש חתול מדהים! (וגם לטל יש, חתול ג'ינג'י מתוק) כבר נקודה לטובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הראיתי לו תמונה של השמלה, אמרתי לו שבגלל השמלה בא לי אסוף והוא הסכים, הסתכל על השיער, אמר כמה דברים ועיצב משהו שהיה בדיוק מה שרציתי. 

ביום החתונה קוסטה הגיע אפילו קצת לפני הזמן, התחלנו לעבוד על השיער, הרמנו כוסית לחיים יחד עם המלוות הנהדרות שלי ואחרי השקעה של כשעה וחצי פלוס התסרוקת עמדה בפני עצמה כולל הסיכות שהכנתי.

קוסטה הוא גם אחד הספקים שאני הכי שמחה שבחרתי בהם. הוא שילוב של מקצוענות וכישרון, נעימות, הוגנות, הומור ומחיר סביר. התסרוקת החזיקה מעמד עד שהחלטתי לפרק אותה, כלום לא זז ולמרות השימוש בספריי (לא הרבה) השיער היה נעים למגע ולא היה נראה מלאכותי. אני באמת ממליצה על קוסטה מכל הלב וכבר חברה שלי שמתחתנת סגרה איתו לחתונה שלה, מרוצה עד הגג 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*תמונה שצילם אבא של חברה שלי


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

בשמלה לא לבנה ובלי שתי צמות  
in the making


----------



## דנדוש152 (28/6/13)

שאלה 
קודם כל - קרדיטים מקסימים!! ממש נהניתי לקרוא 

שאלה על קוסטה -  ראיתי שבדקת שהאיפור לא נוסה על בע"ח. בדקת שגם המוצרים של קוסטה לא נוסו על בע"ח? אני ממש מתקשה למצוא מישהו שעושה שיער ומשתמש רק במוצרים כאלה (רובם בכלל לא מבינים על מה אני מדברת..).

תודה


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

אז זהו 
קוסטה משתמש בספריי של לוריאל אם אני לא טועה ודיברנו על זה, הוא אמר שפשוט לא מצא משהו מתאים אחר אבל שהוא ישמח לעבור לחברה שלא מנסה על בע"ח. 
בכל התהליך עושים פשרות קטנות וגם פה עשיתי פשרה. אפשר לומר הרע במיעוטו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (הקטע של הספריי, לא קוסטה!  )


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)




----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)




----------



## yeela10 (28/6/13)

עוד עוד עוד


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

סיכות לשיער 
סרגתי פרחים בקרושה מחוט כותנה דקיק וצירפתי חרוזי זכוכית, כדי שיתאים לזר


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

ועל השיער


----------



## tooli264 (28/6/13)

פשוט נפלא!


----------



## pilpelet4u (28/6/13)

מקסים!!!


----------



## תותית1212 (28/6/13)




----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/13)

איזה יופי!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/7/13)

כבר אמרתי לך שאני מאד אוהבת קרושה? 
מהמם!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

השמלה! או I would drape myself in lace.... 
טוב, אז הגענו לחלק המעניין... 
בתחילת התכנונים החלטתי שאני לא מוכנה להשקיע יותר מ-1000 ₪ בנושא הזה. אני לא טיפוס שאוהב בגדים, קניות בגדים וכל דבר שקשור לזה. לא אוהבת מדידות ומבחינתי האופציה של להזמין באינטרנט ולקבל שמלה מוכנה הייתה מושלמת. אבל מה? חברות אמרו לי שלפני אני מזמינה כדאי שאלך למדוד כל מיני סגנונות כדי שאדע מה מתאים לי ולא אזמין סתם. היה נשמע לי הגיוני, התגברתי על שנאת המדידות שלי וחיפשתי באינטרנט מקומות עם סגנונות שדיברו אלי. 

המילה וינטג' כבר נזרקה לאוויר במהלך הקרדיטים וגם פה... התחלתי אצל רינה בהיר. הסטודיו שלה ממוקם במונטיפיורי בת"א, מעוצב להפליא בסגנון שאבי שיק נעים, משרה אווירה נקיה ורכה. באתי עם שלוש חברות שכולן התלהבו מהמקום והתחלנו במדידות. עכשיו, אני לא כלה דוגמנית ומאוד פחדתי מכל מיני שמועות זדוניות על מעצבי שמלות כלה שמעצבים רק לכאלה במידה 0 ומטה. אצל רינה הופתעתי לטובה כי כן היו שמלות שיכולתי למדוד וסה"כ מדדתי ארבע שמתוכן הגענו למסקנות בנוגע לסגנון שמתאים לי. אגב, פה התאהבתי בתחרה ובמגע שלה, בקסם שלה וידעתי שבשמלת הכלה שאבחר חייבת להיות תחרה והרבה. 

מרינה בהיר המשכנו לאאוטלט בדיזינגוף כדי לראות עוד סגנונות וגם שמענו שהמחירים שם נוחים יחסית אז אולי נוכל אפילו למצוא שמלה בארץ. נכנסנו, ירדנו במדרגות למרתף חשוך משהו. מליון שמלות עומדות תלויות על קולבים, בכל מיני אורכים ומכל מיני בדים, גם תחרה. אבל מה, הספיק לי לגעת בשתיים שלוש שמלות כדי להבין את ההבדל בין תחרה אמיתית לתחרת מפה של שנות השבעים בסלון של ההורים שלי. יש חספוס לא נעים ביד, או כך לפחות הרגשתי, לעומת התחרות של רינה בהיר. התאכזבתי נורא וחשבתי שאם זו האיכות של התחרות שמגיעות מסין אני ממש אתבאס ללבוש אותן בחתונה. במקביל התגנבה למוחי המחשבה הזדונית שאולי כן אקנה שמלה בארץ... אחרוג מהתקציב כאן ואקזז במשהו אחר. 

אייל עודד אותי לזה, אמר לי שמבחינתו אני יכולה לקנות שמלה גם ב-7000 ₪ ובלבד שאהיה מרוצה ממנה ושארגיש שהיא השמלה שלי, שבאמת אוהב אותה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מופתעת, התחלתי להרשות לעצמי גם לחשוב כך אבל לא הרשיתי לעצמי להגיע ל-7000 ₪ וכך זנחתי את הרעיון של להזמין שמלה מחו"ל והתחתי לחפש מקומות לשמלות כלה במחיר שפוי. 

חיפוש באתרים השונים הוביל אותי לטלי מתחתנת שבאתר שלה הובטח שכל השמלות בייבוא מארה"ב ועד 4000 ₪. הגעתי, שמעתי את הסיפור הארוך של טלי ושל אחותה, קיבלתי הסבר על תהליך יצירת השמלה והתחלנו למדוד. עכשיו, השמלות של טלי הן לא הסגנון שלי אבל אמרתי לעצמי שאני חייבת לנסות שמלת מחוך כדי לראות איך זה. רחלי, אחותה של טלי מאוד נעימה ומשרה אווירה טובה, נתנה לי למדוד עוד שמלה ועוד שמלה ובאמת אם זה היה בסגנון שלי אולי אולי הייתי סוגרת אצלה. אבל מה? שמלות מחוך זה דבר כבד! ממש לא רציתי להסתובב יום שלם עם כל כך הרבה בד עלי ועד כמה שמחוכים כאלה יכולים להיות יפים זה פשוט לא אני. לא מחוכי שמלת כלה בכל אופן...


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

אז איפה כן?? 
שימקה אהובתי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 המקום היחיד בו נהניתי למדוד. המקום היחיד בו הייתי מוכנה לקנות כמעט את כל השמלות, סתם, ליום יום. המקום מעוצב באווירת וינטג' אמיתית, לי המקסימה נותנת שירות מכל הלב ומקדישה לכלה שעה שלמה רק עבורה, בלי עוד כלות שמחכות בתור. התחרות קסומות, הבדים הרכים והנופלים והלא כבדים בכלל, המחירים הנוחים והעובדה שאת השמלה שאת בוחרת שאין עוד אחת כמותה – את קונה ולא שוכרת!

בשימקה מצאתי את מה שחיפשתי. שמלה שכולה תחרה עדינה בורוד מעושן שלמרות שלוש שכבות הבד שלה לא הרגישה כבדה כלל וכלל וגרמה לי להרגיש אני לחלוטין, רק כלה. כל הצוות בשימקה נהדרות – שמרית המעצבת, לי המוכרת ועידית וליליאן התופרות – מודה להן על שירות נהדר ושמלה מקסימה שעדיין מחייכת אלי בבית. המחיר שסגרנו כלל את הכל, כולל תוספת תחרות ופנינים ותיקונים שזה משהו שלא פגשתי במקומות אחרים. ממליצה בחום לכל מי שהסגנון הזה מדבר אליה.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

שמלה


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

שנתלבש?


----------



## hagaraf (30/6/13)

איזה כיף לך! 
השמלות שלה מהממות והרגשתי כה שמנה כשהגעתי לראות, אז לא היה לי אומץ למדוד 

ומנצלת את ההודעה להגיד שהאיפור מהמם, והסיכות לשיער מעוררות קנאה. שיהיה המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Shmutzi (1/7/13)

תודה! 
דווקא בשימקה יש הרגשה שלא משנה מה, שמלה תמצאי, כ"כ שונה ממקומות אחרים לשמלות כלה מהבחינה הזו. הן כ"כ מקבלות כל אחת כמו שהיא. 

בכל מקרה, אני בטוחה שמצאת או שתמצאי שמלה שתהיי שמחה בה ומרוצה ממנה איפה שזה לא יהיה  בהצלחה!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

שאל לחופה *אייקון של סבתא סורגת* 
סרגתי בקרושה מחוטי כותנה וצירפתי כפתור בסגנון עתיק.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (28/6/13)

למה לא סרגת לי גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היה לי את השל הכי מכוער ופשוט בארץ

זה נראה כל כך יפה ומקצועי!!!!! מוכשרת אחת!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (28/6/13)




----------



## תותית1212 (28/6/13)




----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/13)

וואו! איזה יופי! 
איזה כשרון!

מקסים ביותר!


----------



## Shmutzi (30/6/13)

תודה!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

הינומה 
על הינומה שאלבש רבע שעה לא רציתי להשקיע כמה מאות שקלים ולכן הזמנתי מאיביי. הזמנתי בצבע אייבורי וקיבלתי לבן. הסינים אמרו "האייבורי שלנו מאוד בהיר"
"אבל זה לבן"
"אז נשלח לך אחרת אבל זה יגיע עוד 28 ימים" (באותו יום היינו כשלושה שבועות לפני החתונה). 

שלחו לי אחת אחרת שהגיעה יומיים אחרי החתונה, בצבע שצריך מאוד להתאמץ כדי להבין שהוא לא לבן. נו, בסופו של דבר התחתנתי עם הינומה לבנה ושום דבר לא קרה


----------



## yeela10 (29/6/13)

אפשר קישור גם למוכר של ההינומה ? 
ואם אפשר לשאול כמה היא עלתה ?

האמת שזה פריט רק לכמה דקות וחבל לי להוציא עליו הרבה כסף
וראיתי באי ביי דגמים רבים וזולים אבל אני ממש לא יודעת מה לבחור.
אשמח לעזרה


----------



## butwhy (29/6/13)

לפעמים אפשר לשאול הינומה ממעצב/ת השמלה 
ואז זה בלי כסף בכלל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא יודעת אם כבר יש לך שמלה, אבל כדאי לבדוק.
ושמוצי, סליחה על ההתפרצות הלא קשורה לקרדיטים!


----------



## Shmutzi (30/6/13)

הנה הקישור:  http://myworld.ebay.com/charmwedding/ 
אבל נראה שאין לו כלום בחנות עכשיו...

יש באמת המון הינומות באי ביי (כמו מיליון דברים אחרים ששודדים לך זמן בעודך עוברת על כולם), אז תנסי לראות מה הכי יתאים לך לשמלה מבחינת העיטור שעל ההינומה (וגם האורך). אני ממליצה על הינומה של שתי שכבות, ככה הכי נוח לבחור לכסות אותך וזה נראה טוב.

חשוב לציין שהאיכות של הבד של הינומות מסין היא לא זהה בכלל ודי רחוקה ממה שיש למעצבים בארץ להציע ומצד שני זה פריט כ"כ חד פעמי כך שבאמת אין טעם להשתגע איתו.

שלי עלתה 46 שקלים.


----------



## yeela10 (1/7/13)

תודה 
מאז התחלתי לבדוק ספקים ואת כל נושא החתונה אני מוצאת את עצמי מנותקת מהמציאות
ומהקורה סביבי. זה נורמלי בכלל ?
כל היום סביב האינטרנט


----------



## Shmutzi (2/7/13)

מוכר וידוע  
זה תופעה שחולפת (לא עבור כולן חח) אחרי החתונה


----------



## yeela10 (2/7/13)

שנתים אני קוראת אדוקה 
עושה רשימות של דברים חשובים ומעניינים
ופתאום עכשיו זה בטורבו. מגלה עוד ועוד דברים חשובים
וכמו שזה נראה זה לא יגמר עוד הרבה זמן אחרי החתונה.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

הזר! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
(פליקס חופר כבר שעה בארגז!)

את הזר ידעתי שאכין לעצמי גם כדי לחסוך וגם כי זה היה לי ברור – פרחים וקרושה זה כ"כ יפה וכ"כ יתאים לשמלה. אז סרגתי פרחים מחוטי כותנה, צירפתי להם חרוזי זכוכית והדבקתי עם דבק חם למקלות מתכת שהיו לי ובמקרה היו ירוקים. את העלים כבר לא הספקתי לסרוג אז השתמשתי בכאלה מפלסטיק. את הגבעול של הזר עטפתי בבד ורוד עם פס תחרה להשלמת המראה.


----------



## Raspail (28/6/13)

תשמעי זה פשוט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חוץ מזה שאני כל כך מעריכה עבודות יד, במיוחד קרושה שזה הדבר היחיד שאני לא מצליחה לעשות (וניסיתי! אני פשוט חסרת כישרון לזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) זה פשוט הזר הכי יפה שיצא לי לראות! זה מ-ו-ש-ל-ם-!!!!


----------



## פרח50 (28/6/13)

אפשר לקבל הוראות? 
תמונות מקרוב לראות איך נעשה? פשוט מקסים


----------



## פרח50 (28/6/13)

הוראות גם לסיכת ראש בבקשה


----------



## Shmutzi (29/6/13)

הסיכה 
סרוגה על אותו עיקרון של הפרח הגדול, אבל עם שרשרת עיניים בסיסית יותר קצרה ומחוט הרבה יותר דק. 
את הפרח הגמור ואחרי שהוספתי לו את החרוז, הדבקתי עם דבק חם לסיכת ראש שמתאימה לתסרוקות, לא אלו השטוחות (סיכות סבתא).


----------



## Shmutzi (29/6/13)

תודה  
ההוראות מאוד פשוטות, אלו הבסיסיות:
http://www.crochetspot.com/detailed-explaination-of-crochet-rose-pattern/

עליהן עשיתי כמה שינויים כדי שייצא ורד בגודל שרציתי (שרשרת בסיס של 50 עיניים)
ובחלק מהפרחים עשיתי סיומת פיקוט באמצע עלה הכותרת. 

גם ההוראות האלה יכולות לעזור:
http://megan.cc/StripMethodRose/

הנראות הסופית של הפרח קשורה גם לאיך את תופרת אותו בסוף אחרי הגלגול שלו.

זה ממש פשוט  בהצלחה!


----------



## פרח50 (29/6/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## תותית1212 (28/6/13)




----------



## arapax (29/6/13)




----------



## etti251 (30/6/13)

וואו וואו וואו 
איזה זר מרגש!!!


----------



## ronitvas (1/7/13)

קוראת את הקרדיטים שלך ומתמוגגת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמנם לוקח לי הרבה זמן אבל באמת שאני נהנית מכל רגע!
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים, טובים, שמחים ומלאי יצירתיות.
את מוכשרת מאוד מאוד - זה פשוט כיף לראות את כל הכשרון והיופי הזה.
מזל טוב


----------



## Shmutzi (1/7/13)

תודה רונית!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

בלינג בלינג - תכשיטים 
רציתי משהו שיתאים לשמלה ולסגנון של כל האירוע ומצאתי בשתי חנויות שונות באטסי עגילים ושרשרת שנראה כאילו הם סט! נורא רציתי גם שאלו יהיו פריטים שאוכל לענוד גם אחרי ואני ממש אוהבת אותם. 

*התמונות מהחנויות באטסי*


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

והעגילים


----------



## yeela10 (28/6/13)

אפשר קישור לחנות באטסי ?


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

בטח!  
העגילים: https://www.etsy.com/shop/BijouxSandrineDevost

השרשרת: https://www.etsy.com/shop/BumbershootDesigns


----------



## yeela10 (29/6/13)

תודה רבה כלה יפיפיה


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

נעליים – או 1.76 מ' לא נועלים עקבים 
ואני גם באמת לא מסוגלת ללכת על עקבים. נורא רציתי נעליים שיהיו עם תחרה מצד אחד ומצד שני לא להשקיע בהן 400 ₪ בחנויות המיועדות לכלות. אז פניתי לחנות הנעליים האהובה עלי – העודפים של רוקט דוג בשינקין ושם, בחלון הראווה, הן הסתכלו אלי וחייכו. "ידענו שתבואי" הן אמרו לי... נעליים שטוחות מחופות בתחרה בצבע שנהב! בדיוק מה שרציתי. ומה היה הכי כיף? הן עלו רק חמישים שקלים... נכנסתי, מדדתי, שילמתי. 

לא חשבתי שאצטרך נעליים להחלפה אבל מהיכרותי את רגלי הבעייתיות ואת זמן ההסתגלות שלהן לנעליים חדשות ידעתי שיכול להיות שכן אצטרך משהו פשוט ופתוח יותר לריקודים, אז בעודי מחכה שהבנות יסיימו לקשט את הבית למסיבת הרווקות, נכנסתי לטופ טן וקניתי כפכפי אצבע ורודות עם פרח שיתאימו לשמלה והן בהחלט נכנסו לפעולה כשהתחילו הריקודים.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

קישוט לרכב 
גם פה לא ראיתי טעם להשקיע במשהו קנוי ומבחינתי אפשר היה לוותר אבל כמעט ברגע האחרון הכנתי דגלונים לשמשה האחורית ופרחים מלבד למראות + סרטים מנייר קרפ סגול.


----------



## ray of light (28/6/13)

איזה רעיון מקסים  
אהבתי!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

צריך צלם קוסם 
כזה שיצליח לצלם אותנו ולהוציא תמונות יפות למרות שאנחנו בקושי מצטלמים בדרך כלל (בעיקר בגללי, אני פשוט לא אוהבת להצטלם ב כ ל ל). אה, וכזה שיעמוד בתקציב כמובן, כי המחירים שהתעופפו באוויר סביב צלמים ממש הפחידו אותנו. דרך אחוזת מרגו הגענו לצלם שעובד איתם – אייל כהן. קראנו ביקורות טובות והמחיר שנתנו לנו דרך מרגו היה נשמע לנו אטרקטיבי מאוד. הגענו לפגישה וגילינו אדם חברותי מאוד, נעים, זורם וכזה שיודע מה לעשות עם מצלמה. התרשמנו לטובה ובמחיר שהציע לנו להכל – סטילס אחד, וידאו, אלבומים – ידענו שנסגור איתו. 

אתחיל ואומר שהיום, אחרי שהתמונות אצלנו, אני יכולה להגיד שעשינו בחירה טובה כי התמונות באמת טובות ואם אני מסוגלת להסתכל על תמונות שלי בלי לעקם פרצוף  - זה משול לחותמת איכות של מכון התקנים הלא קיימים. אז מבחינת איכות הוא מעולה.
אבל היה קטע מוזר ביום החתונה עם אייל במהלך המקדימים ובסוף ההכנות וכשהגענו לאולם גילינו צלם סטילס אחר (מי שמעוניין\נת לשמוע פרטים על הקטע המוזר - אפרט במסר)


----------



## מנגו חצוף (28/6/13)

אל תטרחי במיוחד 
כי זה סתם מסקרן אותי
אז אם תשלחי למישהי מסר כזה
תעשי לי העתק הדבק!


----------



## butwhy (28/6/13)

כנ"ל


----------



## Norma Desmond (28/6/13)

גם לי, תשלחי גם לי *חטטנית*


----------



## spur (28/6/13)

+1, גם אני אשמח


----------



## lanit (28/6/13)

כנל, או אם מישהי מהרכלניות יכולה להעביר


----------



## ל י א ו ל (28/6/13)

קרה בדיוק אותו דבר לחברה שלי! 
גם היא התחתנה באחוזת מרגו! גם אצלם הגיע צלם אחר לקבלת פנים בלי התרעה. אבל אני לא יודעת איך קוראים לצלם שלה... 

הקרדיטים מקסימים, אגב.


----------



## shirleeey (28/6/13)

גם אני אשמח...


----------



## תותית1212 (28/6/13)

נדחפת ומחטטת- רוצה לשמוע גם


----------



## yeela10 (29/6/13)

אשמח גם לשמוע כי הוא היה ברשימה שלי לבדיקה


----------



## hagaraf (30/6/13)

גם אני חטטנית רכלנית ואשמח!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/7/13)

גם אני ורק בגלל סקרנות אשמח לקבל מסר 
בקופי פייסט


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

חתונה בלי מזרחית – יש חיה כזו? 
אז הטעם שלי ושל אייל במוזיקה הוא לא הכי קונבנציונלי ובתור אנשים שלא רוקדים בד"כ (אלא אם כן זו הופעה טובה) היה לנו נורא חשוב שהמוזיקה בחתונה תהיה כזו שאנו אוהבים כדי שנצליח להזיז את עצמנו וליהנות ואני פשוט לא מסוגלת לזוז לצלילי מזרחית. באחוזת מרגו המליצו לנו על DJ הבית, אליק סרור והגענו אליו לפגישה. ישבנו אצלו שעה, דיברנו על סגנון המוזיקה שאנחנו אוהבים, הדגשנו שאנחנו לא רוצים מזרחית בשום אופן, הוא רשם, הרגיע שהוא הרקיד מספיק אירועים בלי מזרחית, שמענו כמה שירים והיה לנו מאוד נעים איתו וגם עם המחיר הסביר שהציע. 

כשבועיים או שבוע וחצי לפני החתונה העברנו לו פלייליסט שבנינו ושייתן לו כיוון לעוד שירים בסגנון, במיוחד לריקודים. ואכן, בקבלת הפנים הוא ניגן את השירים שבחרנו ולפרקים ניגן בחליל צד ובסקסופון וזה גם השתלב מצויין באווירה של המקום והאורחים נהנו מזה גם כן. 

הבעיה לטעמנו הייתה בשלב הריקודים:
* הווליום לא היה מספיק חזק. 

* מתוך השירים שביקשנו לא היה כמעט אף אחד ואף יותר גרוע מזה – היו רימיקסים הזויים של אדל וכל מיני שירי מועדונים שבכיף הייתי מוותרת עליהם ושרק בסרט הוידאו הבנתי שהם היו כי באותו ערב לא ממש הבנתי מה אני שומעת, ההיי והאדרנלין מנעו ממני את זה למזלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*הרחבה הייתה קטנה מדי (או כמו שצחקנו על זה כשראינו את הוידאו "זה לא רק המעבר, באמת יש שם רחבה!" ו"מזל ששמו את לוח המגנטים ברחבה, ככה היו יותר אנשים עליה..."). בגלל שבסופו של דבר הגענו כמעט לתפוסה המקסימלית של המקום, שמו עוד ארבעה שולחנות על חשבון הרחבה ויכול מאוד להיות שזה גם תרם לעניין. 

למרות זאת, כפי שגילה לנו הוידאו, אנשים כן רקדו, אולי לא כמו שציפינו, אבל רקדו והיה שמח. אני בכל אופן מאוד נהניתי והחברים שלי תמיד היו סביבי (זה לא שאיימתי עליהם לפני זה...) וכן היו איזה שני שירים שזיהיתי ונהניתי מהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ההמלצה שלי היא לקחת בחשבון את כלללל הגורמים הנ"ל כשבוחרים DJ כי זה לא תלוי אך ורק בו אלא בגורמים סביבתיים נוספים, כמו גודל הרחבה, מיקום האולם (הווליום היה מקסימלי לאיזור מגורים לפי חוק), סוג המוזיקה והאנשים.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

קצת שטויות ב"רחבה"


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

השירים החשובים או השילוש הקדוש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שיר כניסה לחופה I feel you בביצוע של Placebo. לקח לאייל זמן להבין שהגרסה הזו יותר טובה מהמקור של דפש מוד אבל בסוף הוא הבין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיר שבירת כוס  I can see clearly now בביצוע של Jimmy Cliff

שיר הסלואו – You do something to me של Paul Weller, בביצוע הזה, שיר שתמיד נוגע ושאני מאוד אוהבת אותו (הסכמנו עליו אחרי שההצעות האחרות שלי בוטלו בהנפת יד וזכות הוטו!)


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

הרבה עבודה להעלות קרדיטים! 
אתן שורדות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שכחתי לציין בהתתחלה שזה הולך להיות ארוך...


----------



## butwhy (28/6/13)

בטח שורדות


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

הרבה עבודה להעלות קרדיטים! 
אתן שורדות? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שכחתי לציין בהתחלה שזה הולך להיות ארוך...


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

"אלסקה? אפילו ההומלסים לא רוצים לשתות אותה" 
כך אמר לנו המוכר ב'שר המשקאות', משם קנינו שדרוגים לבר תוצרת הארץ שמספקת אחוזת מרגו (עם וודקה אלסקה...). קנינו וודקה סמירנוף במבצע, מרכיבים לקוקטיילים, וויסקי, שנפסים, ערק, מרטיני, טקילה, ג'ין וכל מה שצריך לבר טוב. בשר המשקאות היו מבצעים על הרבה דברים ולכן גם המחיר היה בסדר. הם עשו משלוח לאולם וזה היה מאוד נוח. 

במרגו הבר היה על הפסנתר הלבן וזה היה פשוט מקסים. מי שרצה קוקטייל קיבל, מי שרצה שאטים קיבל ובאמת הכל עבד כמו שצריך.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

"נעשה מגנטים"? 
"יאללה, גם ככה רצית עוד צלם"

אחרי שהבנו שכל הרעיונות שהיו לנו למתנות לאורחים חרגו מהתקציב שלנו ו/או מזמן ההכנה (כי היו הרבה דברי DIY שרציתי להכין) החלטנו שנלך על מגנטים כי זה גם וגם וגם – גם מזכרות לאורחים שלא ייזרקו, גם עוד צלם לחתונה שייתן עוד זווית כמו שאייל רצה וגם נקבל תמונות מיד בתום הערב!

לקחנו את גל מגנטיקס אחרי שקראנו המלצות כאן ובמיט4מיט, המחיר שלו היה מה שמקובל בשוק והם נתנו לנו לבחור מסגרת גם לא מסל המסגרות שלהם. ההתנהלות מולם הייתה מאוד נוחה במיילים והצלם שלהם הצליח לתפוס הרבה תמונות יפות שחלקן בהחלט ייכנסו לאלבום החתונה!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

יוווו שכחתי מהמקדימים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, הפסקת רענון ואני חוזרת


----------



## Norma Desmond (28/6/13)

הלו, ריפרש ריפרש ושום דבר לא מתחדש


----------



## מנגו חצוף (28/6/13)

חחחחחחח החוצפה שלהן!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

אהההה נורמה! 
אצלי רענון לוקח יותר זמן מ F5!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

אז איפה היינו? מקדימים! 
במלון


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)




----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)




----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

חזרה למאה הקודמת בעוד 3...2...1...


----------



## butwhy (28/6/13)

תמונה יפהפיה!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

נווה צדק


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)




----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

פה גם רואים את הנעליים יותר


----------



## Raspail (28/6/13)

התמונה הזו כל כך יפה!!! 
את עדינה ומהממת! השל שסרגת הורס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אין דברים כאלה! אהבתי ממש את בחירת התכשיטים, והתמונה הזו מדהימה!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

תודה!


----------



## FayeV (28/6/13)

I think I'm in love 
וואו, כל פרט לבוש\אביזר שבחרת הוא פשוט מדהים! ואחוזת מרגו!
לגמרי היה שווה לחכות


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

תודה!!!


----------



## yael rosen (29/6/13)

נסיכה!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

ממשיכה מחר!


----------



## butwhy (28/6/13)

לילה טוב!


----------



## Shmutzi (28/6/13)

כל סוף הוא התחלה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז זהו, נראה לי שכיסיתי הכל.

כמה טיפים מרכזיים וחשובים:






הכי חשוב בעיני – גם אם יש לכם בתחילת הדרך תמונה מאוד מפורטת ומאוד ספציפית בראש לאיך החתונה שלכם הולכת להיראות – תהיו מוכנים לכך שיהיו שינויים בדרך ושזה בסדר גמור! לפעמים אפילו יותר מבסדר. לא חייבים להיצמד באופן פנאטי לכל מיני דברים שנראים לנו תהומיים ושלא נוכל בלעדיהם כי כך אנו סוגרים את עצמנו לאפשרויות אחרות שאולי יותר מתאימות לנו.






מספר האורחים שמגיעים אליו בתחילת הדרך תמיד יהיה שונה ממספר האורחים שיקבלו הזמנות בפועל ושיגיעו למקום, לכן שימו לב שיש מרווח בטחון באולם שגם אם יגיעו עוד 10-20 אנשים יהיה מספיק מקום לזוז בחופשיות.






בנו מסגרת תקציב וקחו בחשבון שאם תהיה חריגה זה אומר שיהיה קיזוז במקום אחר. יחד עם זאת, תהיו מוכנים ל"הוצאות בלתי צפויות" או הוצאות של הרגע האחרון ותכניסו עבורן סכום לתקציב שזה לא יתפוס אתכם בהפתעה באמצע הדרך. 






תהנו תהנו תהנו. היום הזה עובר מהר ברמות שהלוואי שכל יום בעבודה המשעממת היה עובר ככה מהר. Take mental pictures של רגעים קטנים, של מבטים, של סיטואציות שיזכירו לכם את היום הזה, זיכרון שיהיה שלכם ורק שלכם. תשמחו, תצחקו, תחייכו וגם אם קורים דברים שלא תכננתם אל תקחו את זה קשה, תזרמו עם הרגע ועם הרוח, תהיו קלילים כי היום הזה פשוט לא יחזור על עצמו וחבל להעביר אותו בבאסה. 






חשוב להקפיד על כימיה והתנהלות כיפית עם כל הספקים שתבחרו ועדיין לזכור שלא תמיד רושם ראשוני הוא בטוח ב-100% ושאין מה לעשות עם זה. פשוט לקבל את זה ולקוות לטוב. ברוב המקרים יהיה טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









חפשו באינטרנט ה-כ-ל לפני שאתם יוצאים לחיפושים פיזיים. יש בו המון מידע שיכול לעזור לכם לגבש החלטות. לכו לראות לפחות שני ספקים מכל תחום גם אם אתם סגורים אש על ספק מסויים, לכו לעוד אחד, אין לכם מה להפסיד. 






היו שלמים עם ההחלטות והבחירות שלכם. אתם אלו שמתחתנים ולכן אתם אלו שצריכים לבחור את הדברים הגדולים. יחד עם זאת, תנו להורים מקום להיות שותפים, לייעץ ולתרום מהניסיון שלהם, ולו רק בשביל ההרגשה שלהם, שאף אחד מהצדדים לא ירגיש שהבן או הבת שלהם נלקחים מהם... אנחנו זכינו בהורים שלא מתערבים כמעט בכלל ושסמכו עלינו ועל הבחירות שעשינו וגם אם פה ושם היו הרמות גבה, עברנו את זה בלי ויכוחים ועימותים מיותרים. 






ההכנות הן זמן כיפי, תיהנו מהביחד, תיהנו מהפרויקט הענק הזה שאתם מרימים, סביר להניח בפעם הראשונה בחיים, וביום עצמו תסתכלו על כל האירוע הזה ותנשמו לרווחה. עשיתם את זה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ועכשיו, תודה לפורום הנעים והחמים הזה על יושביו, תרמתם המון, עזרתם, ייעצתם, הייתם מקום לפרוק בו דאגות וחששות ומקום להעביר בו בכיף את זמן ההכנות. מאוד מאוד נהניתי ואמשיך ליהנות פשוט כי כ"כ כיף פה ועכשיו שאני אחרי נורא כיף לי לראות את כל המצטרפות והמצטרפים החדשים שנמצאים בהתחלה או באמצע ולנסות לעזור במה שאני יכולה. 

מאחלת לכל מי שכבר התחתנו המשך חיים מאושרים של ביחד עם הרבה חיוכים, אהבה וכיף ולכל מי שרגלו טרם דרכה מתחת לחופה – מזל טוב ובהצלחה גדולה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שמוצי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## butwhy (28/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! המון המון מזל טוב!!


----------



## pilpelet4u (28/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
נהנתי לקרוא ולראות!!!


----------



## תותית1212 (28/6/13)

וואו וואו וואו!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
היה לי ממש כיף לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הכל נראה מחושב לפרטי פרטים- וגם אם לא זה נראה כאילו הכל זרם ושקע במקומות הנכונים.

תהנו בחיים המשותפים ושתמיד תזכו לאהבה וחיוכים- סבלנות, שלווה ורוגע


----------



## Shmutzi (30/6/13)

תודה תותית! לרוב זה בדיוק מה שהיה


----------



## קבוק בוטן (28/6/13)

קרדיטים כיפיים וחתולים מתוקים. מזל טוב!


----------



## Bobbachka (28/6/13)

מזל טוב!!! 
קרדיטים שפויים ונעימים!
נראיתם מקסים ועושה רושם שהייתה חתונה מקסימה!
מאחלת לכם זוגיות בריאה ומאושרת.


----------



## arapax (29/6/13)

מזל טוב! 
נהניתי לקרוא, וכבונוס היו גם תמונות של חתולים  שיהיו לכם חיים יפים יחד


----------



## yael rosen (29/6/13)

יא מעלפת אחת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מה צריך לעשות (או - עם מי צריך לשכב) כדי לקבל כזו עליונית סרוגה ממך?!!? 
אני לא מתחברת לעליוניות של חתונה (וואו זה ממש הייתי יציאה מארון שמלות הכלה) ושלך פשוט פשוט פשוט מדהימה!! 
הטיפים, התמונות, זר הכלה השובב והכישרון הכישרון הכישרון שלך
תודה על הקרדיטים המופלאים

ומאחלת לכם ולשני החתולים חיים של אושר, כמו שאתם מגדירים אותו.


----------



## Shmutzi (30/6/13)

תודההההה לך! 

איזה פרגון, שלך ושל כולן כאן, אני מסמיקה ולא מהשמש! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ובקשר לעליונית - אפשר לחשוב על ברטר מסויים...


----------



## Nooki80 (1/7/13)

וואו! 
הקרדיטים שלך פשוט מקסימים!
השמלה שלך יפיפיה (איך אני אוהבת את הצבע שלה! זה היה הכיוון בשמלה שלי, אבל לפחות בתמונות היא נראתה יותר סגולה...)
ועבודות היד שלך פשוט מטריפות. איזה כישרון, איזה יופי! יום אחד, יום אחד, גם אני אדע לסרוג קרושה! 
והחתולימים... גם לנו יש פושטקה שחורה משחור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכלל, ככל שקראתי והתבוננתי בתמונות שלכם, את יותר ויותר נשמעת בחורה כלבבי!

מאחלת לך ולאישך שנים אין ספור של אהבה וזוגיות טובה! מזל טוב!


----------



## Shmutzi (1/7/13)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
יש לי קראש על השמלה הזו ובא לי פשוט להתחיל להתלבש ככה ביום יום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (אגב, כשהתלבטתי אם ללכת עם הלב ולבחור בה או ללכת עם מה שאחרים חושבים ולבחור צבע סטנדרטי יותר, נזכרתי בשמלה שלך ואיך היא הייתה יפה וזה גם עזר לי לבחור בבחירה הנכונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

מה עם איזו תמונה של פוטשקה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







תודה רבה שוב!


----------



## Nooki80 (1/7/13)

משחקת מחבואים


----------



## Shmutzi (1/7/13)

איזו תמונה! 
אני כ"כ אוהבת את הכריות שלהם, רכות ונעימות ומדובללות לעיתים


----------



## Nooki80 (1/7/13)

לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והנה גם האריה המתוק שלנו 
שמו בישראל בוש.
שמותיו אצלנו בבית (לא לפי סדר): יפיופוני, מתוקוני, ימפאמפוני, בושבושוני, בושידו, בושיבוש, פרוותוני - ועוד כיד הדימיון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא החתול הכי מפנק שיש כמעט (ולמרות שעירותו הוא לא משיר!), עדין נפש אמיתי.


----------



## Shmutzi (1/7/13)

איפה בוש?? 
התמונה לא נפתחת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אוי שמות החיבה שלהם זה אחד הדברים הכי כיפיים שיש. ולפעמים, סתם בלי סיבה אני מתחילה לשיר להם לפי שמות החיבה ותכלס, מי שלא מכיר אותי ושומע את זה מהצד תוהה לעצמו איך נותנים לי להסתובב חופשי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יש להם כ"כ הרבה שמות... חלק של שמוצי: שמוציון, מוציון, קרדימון (כי הוא שחור ומרפא כמו הל!), קרפד, עטלף מצוי, דביבון נחלים, מוצקי... 
פליקס: פליקס-סאן (כשהוא יפני ואז אומרים את ה'סאן' בטון מתרומם כזה ), מלכישוע פרוע, חרמוץ, ארנבתול - יש לו פחות כינויים בינתיים כי הוא יותר צעיר  

בתמונה שמוצי כשהיה תינוק. שלמות.


----------



## Nooki80 (1/7/13)

הוא נראה בדיוק כמו שושי הפושטקה 
יש לנו תמונות כמעט זהות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזה מתפנקים הם? ודברנים! שושי לא מפסיקה ללרלר! יש לה ממש זמירות  עם סולמות, זה מאוד מוזיקלי ומשעשע.
שולחת לך מסר


----------



## Shmutzi (1/7/13)

ממש זמרים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שמוצי גם מדבר בלי הפסקה, כל הזמן עושה purrrrrrr זה באמת מצחיק


----------



## Shmutzi (1/7/13)

יואו איזה מותק! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עכשיו התמונה כן עולה 

הוא נראה כזה רך וטוב לב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מתאים לו ימפאמפוני


----------



## lost in dreams (1/7/13)

קרדיטים נפלאים! 
אני חובבת קרדיטים שפויים ושלך היו לגמרי כאלה. מאוד אהבתי את הגישה ונראה שהחתונה ממש שיקפה אתכם.

את מוכשרת ברמות על!!! העליונית והזר שהכנת היו פשוט יפהפיים!!! האיפור, והשיער- עדינים ויפים. השמלה והתכשיטים מיוחדים ויפים. ההזמנות מקסימות. הכל נראה פשוט נפלא!

אם הייתי רואה את הקרדיטים שלך לפני שנה אולי הייתי לוקחת את טל פלג כי גם אני מקפידה להשתמש במוצרים שלא נוסו על בע"ח, אבל איכשהו בחתונה קצת התפשרתי על זה... בכל מקרה- אני ממש מקווה שזה יעזור לכלות עתידיות. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מאחלת לכם ים של אושר, כיף, זוגיות טובה והמון אהבה!


----------



## Shmutzi (1/7/13)

תודה רבה! איזה כיף לשמוע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
חתונה כמו החיים, היא גם פשרות פה ושם. אם מאזנים את זה אח"כ איכשהו אז הכל בסדר


----------



## TheNewMaya (28/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
היית פשוט יפיפייה...השמלה שלך מרהיבה ביופייה

העלת לי חיוך גדול על השפתיים, איזה כיף לראות שקרושה עוד לא נעלמה מהעולם...אמא שלי עדיין מנסה ללמד אותי ללא הצלחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Shmutzi (29/6/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Shmutzi (29/6/13)

תודה רבה לכל מי שקראה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
וכל הכבוד ששרדתן את כל הטקסט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







לחטטניות הרכלניות - מסר יגיע אליכן


----------



## yeela10 (29/6/13)

נהניתי מאד. תודה על ההשקעה


----------



## simplicity83 (30/6/13)

מזל טוב! 
אחחח אחוזת מרגו, אם רק היתה לי חתונה קטנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ממש מקסים! והטאצ׳ים הקטנים שלך עושים את הדברים עוד יותר יפים.
גיסתי בדיוק חזרה מחתונה שם ולא הפסיקה להתלהב מכמה שיפה וטעים  

שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## ronitvas (1/7/13)

לא נעים להודות 
אבל תשלחי לי איזה מסרון גם


----------



## Shmutzi (1/7/13)




----------

